# Maps



## RUGER (Sep 11, 2006)

Anyone know of maps like the hot spot maps that show good areas for muskies on Salt Fork and Piedmont


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I have an old permaguide map of Piedmont Lake, I think I might have got it at the Marina, can't say for sure. I don't know the lake well ,but have heard that essex is good and the marina cove is good also heard that in the area of the 4-h camp can be good. They used to troll like crazy up around the dam


----------



## discoii (Mar 28, 2009)

Go to google and type in Ohio fishing maps list maps for all of the DNR of Ohio. Won't tell you where but it is a start.


----------



## Richard31 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mason52 said:


> I have an old permaguide map of Piedmont Lake, I think I might have got it at the Marina, can't say for sure. I don't know the lake well ,but have heard that essex is good and the marina cove is good also heard that in the area of the 4-h camp can be good. They used to troll like crazy up around the dam


Any possibility you still have this map & if so, maybe wanna sell it?


----------

